# Pepper mill/Grinder Questions



## BillsCustomCalls (Feb 9, 2015)

I have some blanks 2.25 sq x 5 .5 long I thought would make some nice pepper mills But I know nothing about them to begin with or where to even purchase the kits for them ,if I messed this up and posted in the wrong place I apologize feel free to move this or delete it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 9, 2015)

Bill here is a link for a crush less one that Doc did and it's very informative. 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/shaftless-crushgrind-peppermill.4475/

There are also other pepper mill tutorials in " In The Clasroom" forum. Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2015)

Bill, I think the challenge to use that blank with a Crushgrind is that the bare minimum dimensions inside won't leave you anything to work with on the outside. I would consider a conventional mechanism, or perhaps a "pump grind". I'll look up a couple examples and will edit into post.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/126637/Pepper-Mill-Grinder-Mechanism-4-Stainless-Steel.aspx
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/159013/woodriver-pumpngrind-pepper-mill-turning-kit.aspx

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2015)

2.25" would be pretty skinny for a shaftless mill. The tradition steel mechanism would work, but you would have limited shape options. I've never done the pump mechanism Tim referenced.

Packard, Craftsupplies, and others carry several different kits, and the websites generally have pdf files for the instructions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes I seen that most need to start out with the 3 inch sq except the pump style I just didn't want to cut all these color wood blanks down and have a bunch of think stuff laying around and thought I would try something new Thanks for the replies I am going to think on this for a bit


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 11, 2015)

Nick Cook has a good article on making a mill with the standard mechanism. http://www.nickcookwoodturner.com/articles.htm
You'll have to scroll down to find the article. Since it's a PDF you can print it out.
For me the hardest part is learning the correct sequence to turn the mill. Now that I've got Nick's method down I can modify shapes and sizes as I want. I think his process would work ok for a crush grind too.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking forward to see what you come up with.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------

